# Super swollen and lethargic! Help!



## Sylent Ryver (4 mo ago)

So he was fine yesterday. I cleaned the tote I have him and his brothers in. Changed the bedding. Fresh food and water. Washed decor. Replaced tp tubes and boxes. And they was all good. But I wake up today and he is literally twice the size he was yesterday. He had a turd stuck hanging halfway out his butt for like 3 or 5 minutes that I noticed. But it was there when I picked him up. He kinda looked like he is like dry heaving or gaging but no noise earlier. And he is walking like a turtle very slowly and like he is carrying something heavy on his back. Idk what to do. He is one of my 2nd home bred litter (1st time for his mother). I've never had anything like this happen and I've had mice since I was a kid.is he just constipated? What can I do for him? I separated him for now cuz idk

Top pic is him. The bottom is one of his litter mates for size comparison.


----------



## Sylent Ryver (4 mo ago)

I really need help here. Any ideas????


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't think you can help this mouse. You could only end things more quickly for him.
Sorry x


----------



## acassidy26 (3 mo ago)

Are you positive its a boy? If its a girl and you got it from a pet store there is a very high chance it could be pregnant. (This is just an idea to consider)


----------

